# skinny jeans..



## mzreyes (Nov 3, 2006)

i love em. what kind of shoes do you usually wear them with? ALL suggestions are appreciated! thanks!


----------



## tottui (Nov 3, 2006)

i LOVE skinny jeans!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  my boyfriend HATES them.. but he usually hate them on guys.. but i think they are sexy in both!!...

i usually never wear heels... i really dont know how to walk in those, plus this summer i fell down the stairs at my university 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i cant really wear them... but i almost always wear them with flats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  plus i own like 8 pairs of flats!!!...


----------



## ette (Nov 3, 2006)

If I'm wearing boots, I wear skinny jeans. I usually wear flat slouchy boots (mine are Jeffery Campbell) with them. Also, for going out, I will wear a heels, chunky/platform style, or my Chloe-ish wedges. For school, I pair them with ballet flats.


----------



## Katura (Nov 6, 2006)

Whenever I rock my awesome skinny jeans (lovelovelove) I wear heels. Stillettos, wedges, pumps...

But I did wear them with my converse all stars the other day, and that rocked too!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 6, 2006)

Flats, heels, boots, converse.

This is just me, but I just really don't think they go well with flipflops and running shoes.


----------



## Katja (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_This is just me, but I just really don't think they go well with flipflops and running shoes._

 
*Agreed!  They are two types of shoes you do NOT want to pair with skinny jeans.  

I saw a photo of Kate Bosworth with skinny jeans and some black boots on, and it was hot.  I have seen them with both ballet flats and heels, and they work well on the right person. *


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 8, 2006)

Platform heels (patent)! Instant sexy!


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 8, 2006)

skinny-heeled, sleek boots
or stilettos

nothing chunky though, that would kinda kill it.

*edit*

flats or heels look equally-appealing, but as long as they aren't overwhelming to the slim bottom of the jeans


----------



## mAra (Nov 8, 2006)

i wear skinny jeans with various styles of flats including steve madden, jessica simpson heels are a favorite, and uggs too because they fit inside the boot really nicely


----------



## litlaur (Nov 8, 2006)

I bought skinny jeans just so I could show off these boots, in black suede

http://store.aerosoles.com/escalate/...&ret=Boots+All


----------



## Kristal (Dec 13, 2007)

if you want to dress it up- heels
if you want to make it look nice w/o pain- flats
if you want to look casual- converse


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 14, 2007)

I love skinny jeans too!! All my jeans are skinny so I gotta coordinate the rest of my clothes accordingly.

Since I'm short, I've always worn heels. I think a great pair of white pumps that has a 2-4 inch stiletto heel makes skinny jeans of any and all colors look gorgeous. I've tried kitten heels with skinny jeans as well, but everyone here wears their jeans like that, so I've stopped wearing them.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 14, 2007)

I tried the converse and similar athletic shoes with skinny jeans and I feel super nerdy with the combo.  I'm a huge fan of ballet flats and a DIE HARD for heels of all sorts!


----------



## mello (Dec 14, 2007)

LOVE skinny jeans.
You can wear them with anything, really. But like someone previously said, DON'T pair them with flip flops or runners, that just looks...odd. I like them with skater shoes, though. Like vans, DVS, DC's, etc etc. (I think I got those brand names right haha) Really nice with slip ons aswell (not flats, they're like sneakers but you slip them on...they don't have laces or anything, Vans makes some)
Flats look adorable with skinnies, I love them. Basically any type of flat will look great, as long as it goes with what you're wearing.
Heels are amazing to wear as well, they make legs look AMAZING when you're wearing skinny jeans. It makes them look longer, leaner and more defined!
Umm what else. Boots! I wear my emu boots and black suede boots with them as well, it looks really nice. They also fit into them nicely.

SO basically you can wear them with anything, as long as it goes. Haha.


----------



## user46 (Dec 15, 2007)

i personally don't think flip flops looks bad with skinny jeans. because i've worn them before and it looked cute. just gotta know how to wear it. i usually wear mine with flats and my ugg dakota shoe look alikes that i got from target. they're basically slippers but ... better.


----------



## User49 (Dec 15, 2007)

Flats. Red or Dead make some amazingingly gurlie flats and pumps. Perfect for work and play


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 16, 2007)

I love to tuck em into my boots, whether warm and fuzzy or high-heeled and sexy


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 16, 2007)

I love skinny jeans. I say flats, heels, or flip flops.

Definitely NO tennis shoes. And I don't really like the skinnies w/ converse/vans. Just my opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 17, 2007)

I wear my skinny jeans with pumps, boots, wedges, ballet flats and dressy flipflops. To be able to pull off skinny jeans with any other shoe, like sneakers or casual flipflops, you need really great legs and really great jeans!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 17, 2007)

I love skinny jeans!
I've always worn them, because I'm short, so flared legs make me look shorter :[

I normally wear them with flats, because that's what I typically wear, but lately I've been wearing them with this pair of ruched suede boots that I own.
 I wear them over the pants.


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 17, 2007)

I say flats, heels, or wedges!


----------



## kimb (Dec 17, 2007)

Where do all you ladies get your skinny jeans from?


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_I tried the converse and similar athletic shoes with skinny jeans and I feel super nerdy with the combo. I'm a huge fan of ballet flats and a DIE HARD for heels of all sorts!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
i love the super dorky look.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dunno why... Im so stuck in the 80's I will wear my skinny jeans with my converse and some leg warmers (cuz its cold in NYC) 

I dont really wear heels cause Im already 5'10 and sometimes the heels hurt like heck! 

I got a pair of super skinny jeans with a little zipper at the ankle that I absolutely love. Their high waisted too so thats 2 styles in one! FAB!


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimb* 

 
_Where do all you ladies get your skinny jeans from?_

 

I get mine from Victoria's Secret catalogue and Urban Outfitters


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 6, 2008)

So they say your not supposed to, but sometimes i wear them with bulky heels..But not just any bulky ones, they have to just fit with the jeans! & it looks sooo cute! 
I love to wear them with my flats, or closed toe heels too.. Black ones =D


----------



## kaylaklvc (Feb 7, 2008)

I wear either flats or boots- both look really sexy!


----------



## Artphr33k (Feb 7, 2008)

my favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have been for years. i think its almost the only kind of pants i have nowadays. 
i like wearing them with tight, short jackets. and i think they look SOOOOO cute with a scarf too. they are BEST for tucking them into boots of whatever kind too <3


----------



## jardinaires (Feb 7, 2008)

it depends on your leg shape and the length of them, i say. taller girls with wider hips can pull off both flats and pumps. if you're more narrow i'd stick with flats. hightop chuck taylors can also look pretty nice with a good pair of solid black or dark denim skinny jeans.


----------



## Bedhead1988 (Feb 10, 2008)

peep toe shoes look cute with them


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 12, 2008)

I love skinny jeans, my favourite way to wear them is with heels but if not then a cute pair of flats.


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 14, 2008)

you can really wear any kind of shoes, as long as it dont make you look as if you got clown feet (big feet). i wear them with flats ; flip flops ; converse ; nikes ; jordans. i guess it depends on your shoe size.try out different style of shoes. wear them when you go shopping for shoes and yea =]


----------

